# Now that...



## Tim0

"Jetzt, da ich Deutsch spreche, kann ich mich endlich mit ihren Freunden und *ihren* Familie*n* unterhalten."

Ist der obige Satz richtig? Ich moechte sagen: "Now that I speak/can speak German I can finally talk with their friends and family."

Danke fuer eure Hilfe!

Tim0


----------



## Frank78

Tim0 said:


> "Jetzt, da ich Deutsch gelernt habe, kann ich mich endlich mit ihren Freunden und *ihrer* Familie unterhalten."



Fast richtig, wenn das Possesivpronomen gleich bleibt, muß man es nicht wiederholen.

"Jetzt, da ich Deutsch gelernt habe, kann ich mich endlich mit ihren Freunden und *(ihren) Bekannten* unterhalten."


----------



## Roxxas

Frank78 said:


> Fast richtig, wenn das Possesivpronomen gleich bleibt, muß man es nicht wiederholen.
> 
> "Jetzt, da ich Deutsch gelernt habe, kann ich mich endlich mit ihren Freunden und *(ihren) Bekannten* unterhalten."



Ehm nein, Familie und Bekannte sind was unterschiedliches. Aber bin sicher er meinte das:



> Jetzt, da ich Deutsch gelernt habe, kann ich mich endlich mit ihren Freunden und *ihren *Familien unterhalten.


----------



## elroy

You can also say "Jetzt, *wo *ich Deutsch spreche..."

In fact, "now that" can always be translated as "jetzt, wo."


----------



## Frank78

Roxxas said:


> Ehm nein, Familie und Bekannte sind was unterschiedliches. Aber bin sicher er meinte das:





Ich meinte bei Freunden und Bekannte reicht *ein* Possesivpronomen, bei Familie und Freunden muß man es zwei mal schreiben, da es unterschiedlich ist. Desweiteren steht auch "family" in der Einzahl.



elroy said:


> You can also say "Jetzt, *wo *ich Deutsch spreche..."
> 
> In fact, "now that" can always be translated as "jetzt, wo."



Das ist aber schon grenzwertig. Viele Muttersprachler können anscheinend Ort und Zeit nicht auseinanderhalten, deswegen klingt es fast schon "normal".


----------



## Savra

„Jetzt, da“ gefällt mir auch besser; wo wirkt etwas eigentümlich, ist aber nicht unbedingt falsch.


----------



## Tifoso Bonisolli

elroy said:


> You can also say "Jetzt, *wo *ich Deutsch spreche..."
> 
> In fact, "now that" can always be translated as "jetzt, wo."


On the contrary. Even though you may hear that regularly in spoken language, it's always a grave mistake, no exceptions. "Wo" determines a statement of place, "jetzt" is obviously temporal. They don't fit together. It's precisely like saying "now, where I speak German..." in English.


----------



## trance0

Well, that is not entirely true, at least according to my sources. 'Wo' has many uses and one of them is also as _temporal_ conjunction: http://de.thefreedictionary.com/wo. It is marked as ugs.(=umgangassprachlich), but that does not mean it is (entirely) wrong, does it?


----------



## Frank78

It´s not only lower class speech but it also can be confusing in a conversation.

A: "Weißt du noch, wo wir uns das erste mal gesehen haben?"
B: Ja, das war kurz vor Weihnachten. (=umgangssprachlich, Zeit)
A: (guckt dumm drein) Eigentlich meinte ich das Café. (=Standard, Ort)

Some people use "wo" as universal conjunction:
"Spieler, wo zum FC Bayern wollen, müssen bereit sein Leistung zu bringen"


----------



## Tifoso Bonisolli

Oh well, dictionaries... they often just tell you what's actually being used (hence "ugs."). But in order to be complete, they should also tell you that "ugs.", wo is being used as a (actually, as THE single) relative pronoun by a considerable number of native German speakers:
Der Mann, wo mir das gesagt hat... (instead of "der mir das gesagt hat")
Die Frauen, wo in dem Blumengeschäft arbeiten,...
Das Geld, wo wir auf die Bank gelegt haben,...
Can that be entirely wrong, even if it's widely used "ugs."? Yes, it can.

Edit: sorry, when I started typing, Frank's post wasn't there yet. (Yes, I was typing slowly, this time.)


----------



## trance0

Interesting info! While I have noticed that some native speakers 'overuse' 'wo', I had no idea that it was so widespread and used generally for so many purposes.


----------



## berndf

Tifoso Bonisolli said:


> Can that be entirely wrong, even if it's widely used "ugs."? Yes, it can.


That is not the issue. If it is marked "ugs." it is correct in colloquial language and wrong in standard language. "Je ne sais pas" is wrong English because it is French and correct French because it is French. Same thing here. Standard language and colloquial language are different things with different rules.


----------



## Tifoso Bonisolli

You're correct. "Wrong in standard language", that's the point.


----------



## ABBA Stanza

Frank78 said:


> A: "Weißt du noch, wo wir uns das erste mal gesehen haben?"
> B: Ja, das war kurz vor Weihnachten. (=umgangssprachlich, Zeit)


I don't think that works. According to canoo.net (here), "wo" can be used as a "temporal adverbial" when introduced by a noun (e.g., _Tag_, _Zeit_, ...) or adverb (e.g., _jetzt_, _damals_, ...) having a temporal meaning, which is not the case in your example.

Cheers,
Abba


----------



## berndf

ABBA Stanza said:


> I don't think that works. According to canoo.net (here), "wo" can be used as a "temporal adverbial" when introduced by a noun (e.g., _Tag_, _Zeit_, ...) or adverb (e.g., _jetzt_, _damals_, ...) having a temporal meaning, which is not the case in your example.
> 
> Cheers,
> Abba


I think you are right. In this sentence "wo" has a temporal meaning:
_Weißt du noch das Jahr, wo wir uns das erste mal gesehen haben?_
but in 
_Weißt du noch, wo wir uns das erste mal gesehen haben?_
it is unlikely someone would understand "wo" as temporal. Not even in the broadest working class sociolects.


----------



## Derselbe

berndf said:


> I think you are right. In this sentence "wo" has a temporal meaning:
> _Weißt du noch das Jahr, wo wir uns das erste mal gesehen haben?_


No matter whether this is considered correct in some regions or how you define correct and whatnot. I highly recommend every foreigner not to use "wo" this way. It is considered (terribly) wrong by a considerable number of German natives (including me and apparently Tifoso and Frank). Your employer or the person you are sending your application papers to is likely to feel in a similar way about it. 


> but in
> _Weißt du noch, wo wir uns das erste mal gesehen haben?_
> it is unlikely someone would understand "wo" as temporal. Not even in the broadest working class sociolects.


People talk like that in my region. Doesn't even have to be "working class". Regular college students from Niederbayern say things like that all the time.


----------



## Tim0

So much discussion! And thanks very much for the help everyone


----------



## berndf

Derselbe said:


> People talk like that in my region. Doesn't even have to be "working class". Regular college students from Niederbayern say things like that all the time.


Are you sure? "In dem Jahr, wo..." yes, but just "wo" without any reference in a temporal sense? I think they would still say "wann", dialect speakers might pronounce it [ʋɒn] but it is still distinct from "wo" [ʋo]. In Bavarian, "wo" can be a conjunction or relative pronoun in practically any context, including time, but usually not a temporal interrogative adverb.


----------



## elroy

Also ich habe "jetzt, wo" schon öfters von Muttersprachlern gehört, die "wo" sonst nicht temporal verwenden.  Ich dachte bisher, das wäre einfach eine feststehende Wendung.


----------



## Derselbe

berndf said:


> Are you sure? "In dem Jahr, wo..." yes, but just "wo" without any reference in a temporal sense?



_Wo (=als) wir uns zum ersten Mal gesehen haben, fand ich dich unsympathisch.
_
Ich würde sogar noch die Steigerung als gebräuchlich bezeichnen:

_Da wo (=als) wir uns zum ersten Mal gesehen haben, fand ich dich unsympathisch.
_ 


> Also ich habe "jetzt, wo" schon öfters von Muttersprachlern gehört, die "wo" sonst nicht temporal verwenden.


Wie gesagt, gebräuchlich ist das sicher. Für viele ist das aber wie Kreidekratzen auf der Schiefertafel.


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> Also ich habe "jetzt, wo" schon öfters von Muttersprachlern gehört, die "wo" sonst nicht temporal verwenden.  Ich dachte bisher, das wäre einfach eine feststehende Wendung.


In dem Kontext ist wo aber auch kein Temporaladverb, sondern beschreibt einen Umstand. "Jetzt, wo wir uns näher kennen..." = "jetzt, da wir uns näher kennen...".


Derselbe said:


> Wie gesagt, gebräuchlich ist das sicher. Für viele ist das aber wie Kreidekratzen auf der Schiefertafel.


Diese Verwendung von "wo" finde ich gar nicht mal so schlimm. Ich gebe Elroy da Recht, dass auch Sprecher, die "wo" nicht temporal verwenden "Jetzt, wo..." sagen könnten.


----------



## elroy

berndf said:


> In dem Kontext ist wo aber auch kein Temporaladverb, sondern beschreibt einen Umstand. "Jetzt, wo wir uns näher kennen..." = "jetzt, da wir uns näher kennen...".


 Na ja, es ist temporal in dem Sinne, dass es sich auf "jetzt" bezieht.

So oder so, finde ich "jetzt, wo" genauso wie Du "gar nicht mal so schlimm".


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> Na ja, es ist temporal in dem Sinne, dass es sich auf "jetzt" bezieht.


Ich verstehe das nicht ganz so. Lass uns mal einen ganzen Satz daraus machen: "Wo (=da) wir uns besser kennen, können wir ja mal einen trinken gehen". "Wo" beschreibt hier den Umstand des sich Besser-Kennens. In dem Satz "jetzt, wo wir uns besser kennen, können wir ja mal einen trinken gehen" tritt "jetzt" als zusätzliche temporale Bestimmung hinzu. "Wo" bezieht sich nicht auf "jetzt", sondern die beiden sind nebeneinander stehende Bestimmungsadverbien.


----------



## Derselbe

berndf said:


> Ich verstehe das nicht ganz so. Lass uns mal einen ganzen Satz daraus machen: "Wo (=da) wir uns besser kennen, können wir ja mal einen trinken gehen". "Wo" beschreibt hier den Umstand des sich Besser-Kennens. In dem Satz "jetzt, wo wir uns besser kennen, können wir ja mal einen trinken gehen" tritt "jetzt" als zusätzliche temporale Bestimmung hinzu. "Wo" bezieht sich nicht auf "jetzt", sondern die beiden sind nebeneinander stehende Bestimmungsadverbien.


 
Sehe ich auch so. Man könnte die Wortstellung noch ändern, dann wird es noch deutlicher:

Wo wir und jetzt besser kennen, können wir ja mal...


----------



## Tifoso Bonisolli

In diesem Fall wird "wo" als Einleitung eines Kausalsatzes verwendet: Weil wir uns jetzt besser kennen...
Die Universalkonjunktion...  heißt so viel wie Dingsbums, nur eben als Konjunktion.


----------



## elroy

berndf said:


> Ich verstehe das nicht ganz so. Lass uns mal einen ganzen Satz daraus machen: "Wo (=da) wir uns besser kennen, können wir ja mal einen trinken gehen". "Wo" beschreibt hier den Umstand des sich Besser-Kennens. In dem Satz "jetzt, wo wir uns besser kennen, können wir ja mal einen trinken gehen" tritt "jetzt" als zusätzliche temporale Bestimmung hinzu. "Wo" bezieht sich nicht auf "jetzt", sondern die beiden sind nebeneinander stehende Bestimmungsadverbien.


 Ich habe es so aufgefasst:

-Jetzt können wir mal einen trinken gehen.
-Wieso "jetzt"?
-Weil wir uns _jetzt _besser kennen.

Deswegen habe ich gesagt, dass sich der Nebensatz auf "jetzt" bezieht.  Er sagt aus, warum die folgende Aussage auf _jetzt_ zutrifft.  

Aber Du hast natürlich recht.  Der Nebensatz stellt keine Zeitangabe dar und beschreibt den Umstand.


----------



## berndf

Semantisch hängen die "wo"-Bedingungen und "jetzt" natürlich schon zusammen, aber eben nicht syntaktisch. Da stehen sie nebeneinander.


----------

